# This bothers me.



## JMAA (Jul 18, 2010)

Really, this has been bothering me since I started my music website at Bandcamp.
The fanbase.
Really, even if I still have one, Renard Queenston gives me envy. Why it's the case that much of the normal music videos on YouTube, for example, that are mine just get 3x views and the few that reference YT Poop bullshit and TF2 crap get 2xxx views? I don't get it! I'm not constantly made of poops, I'm not a Youtube pooper!
I just need an aid about these non-TF2 non-poop music. It really bothers me.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jul 18, 2010)

The reason those YTP based music videos are so popular is because there are many CD-I fapping fan boys who love that crap.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jul 18, 2010)

My two most viewed happen to be Queenstons remixes, though I've gotten a bunch of positive feedback on my original stuff as well, but not nearly as many views.

Answer: Derivatives of popular thing x or fad x always get more attention.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 18, 2010)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> Answer: Derivatives of popular thing x or fad x always get more attention.


 You took the words out of my virtual mouth. Everyone likes a nice, little fad to watch. In my opinion, I think they watch it just so they can watch a meme grow.



Spoiler



It almost never turns into a full out meme.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2010)

Renard remixed my shit once.

Other than that I don't really dig his music.


----------

